# My various loft designs (sketch up)



## Neogip_sam (Sep 30, 2015)

Deleted because the website is down


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

All 3 look nice, you should see if there's a career$$ in pigeon loft designers, pretty creative work


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very beautiful designs and a lot of thought went into them for racing pigeons. I would add a feature to your designs and the entrance way going up those steps I would build a second area enclosed as a double door as well as a storage unit to hold feed and bowls and things off that nature, as well as a safety measure. Just a suggestion..Beautiful designs and well documented. Thanks..


----------



## Neogip_sam (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the suggestion. I thought about it before keeping the entrance high, anyway ended up choosing this way coz I'm 6 foot tall  The second area will be an interesting addition.


----------

